# my website!



## josi_posi (Jun 5, 2011)

]


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 5, 2011)

You ain't gonna like what I have to say.


It's obviously a DIY site done with a free (and seemingly dated) template.  Your portfolio is full of out-of-focus, crooked and blurry pix, one even about 15° out of level.  You've chopped off hands, hair and even heads!.  The photo of you is atrocious.... makes me think of a hooker looking for customers in a hotel hallway.  I'm not trying to make fun of you nor is it my intent to make you look bad.  But there's nothing on this website that would make me want to hire you.

Most of your images are black & white...... is that the market segment you're aiming for?   I would think most people would want color portraits.

Some of the huge problems are merely a function of the limited capabilities of the template..... for instance, you only have landscape orientation for your images. This really sucks when trying to display vertical portraits.  It would work greate for a landscape photographer, but not one doing portraiture.  Perhaps you could edit them and put some 'filler' on the right and left and reload them.

I don't know how well the Home page will display your slide show if a customer has dial-up.  Keep in mind, there's still folks out there with limited connectivity speeds.  Having to wait 5 minutes for one image to load is gonna send 'em elsewhere.

On the plus side, you haven't tried to create a website that requires a 90" monitor.  Many people use a laptop, and the format you've chosen will display well on the smaller screens laptops still use.

Please don't take any offense to anything I've said here.  Take it as advise.  One of the cardinal rules of web site creation is to make a site that your _customers_ like and contains what_ they_ want to see, not a site_ you_ like and contains content _you_ want to see.


----------



## flea77 (Jun 5, 2011)

You are not going to like mine either, but here we go because you did ask....

1) I like the simplicity of the layout, it looks clean,

2) Its flash, that means you automatically lose millions of potential clients who use iPhones, iPads and iPods to surf the web and will probably suffer in SEO.

3) The images you have on your site.... some of them could be interesting, if they were in focus and level.

4) Agreeing with 480sparky here, you chop off body parts at any old place, that gets rather disturbing. A good book on portrature will help with where you should crop people.

5) The B&W preset you are using does not look like real B&W, not even close.

6) Again agreeing with 480sparky, the picture of you is horrible. Flash lit from what seems like on camera flash (note the harsh shadows behind your left leg?), the wall is not straight, and the B&W conversion.....well just see item #5.

7) Your description states you specialize in couples (you have one image), children (2), seniors, newborn (1), family (1), trash the dress (0), boudoir (0) and much more. You should have your best 4-5 images from each "specialty" displayed.

Now lets assume for the sake of conversation you have never done any of this before and the images you have are actually in focus and look far better than what you have up there, you need to get some help prepping them for the web which can be a bit tricky if you have never done that before. I would pick some different pictures with color that didnt just whack off body parts (or re crop the ones I had), get a little help getting them prepped for the web, and try again. I would ditch the flash but keep the same clean layout idea (although the colors are not my personal choice, that is entirely up to you). You have some better images on your Facebook page, replace what is on your website with those.

Allan


----------



## josi_posi (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoa! Wasn't expecting that much harsh cristicism. Wil work on it. Thanks for feedback.


----------

